# pg_dump on LAN server or workstation?



## daBee (May 7, 2018)

Hi folks.

Looking to have a daily backup of my `postgresql` database on a server.  It's on a LAN and I want to store the backups on a workstation volume.  Should I induce the `pg_dump` on the FreeBSD server, or the Mac workstation?  I'd like to learn how to do it from the server.  I have file sharing on my workstation.  I'm not sure of the path for LAN volumes.  

I want to know if I should handle this from the workstation or the server, and what potential differences are.  This sounds like a server job.  

Also, any insight on this structure would be appreciated:

`myfile=$server_gateway'/users/adminuser/volumes/BU_volume/PG_backups/PG_dbname_'`date +%Y_%m_%d_%H_%M`.sql;
pg_dump -U adminusername dbname > $myfile`

`BU_volume` is my backup volume.


----------



## daBee (May 8, 2018)

Turns out `.pg_pass` qualifiers should be on my workstation, not the server.  Also, 9.6 on `localhost` with 10.3 on the server, causes a `server version mismatch`.


----------

